# Moderator Discussion



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

**Please see my comment below regarding this*


The last thread locked as a perfect example, the mods lock/destroy threads, but do not do anything to moderate. All the pics of hot chicks, then gay pics and a Mod abusing members with family personal attacks? Seriously, WTF?

Why not remove the off topic and abusive shit? Basically you reward people for being abusive, now that thread is permanent because you locked it. 

Basically the spammers won. The topic was valid, the emotional tangents were valid, only derailed by members knowing you would not do anything.

Most people do whatever they want here to whomever they want, But instead of doing actual moderating, you lock threads without any accountability? Douchebaggery collectively.

Drunk with power is an understatement, and I imagine something will come to a head in an unrelated and unexpected way with these choices of karma and patterns of incompetence. 

Here are a few Snowolf letters about what went down. WHile I don't agree with everything said, it clears up and many things proven in the last thread that was locked. I have much more compassion and understanding than just nuking people, but the bullying games do need to stop.

"See why I gave up?
Followed the drama on the I hate thread. See what I was up against as an admin who tried to bust up the frat boy circle jerk with that douchebag Killclimbz and his pet troll BA? When I started the Neversummer design team, BA led the attack against me after years of being the most helpful and friendly member of the forum. As an instructor, I was always helping folks with their riding. These usual suspects twisted it around and saw it as abusing my admin status so I had enough one night and deleted 6 years worth of posts.

It is truly the most dysfunctional forum I have ever seen and Killclimbz is the biggest reason for it. He is unfit to be an admin and is beyond arrogant and egocentric. Notice also that for the most part their clique comprises mostly people from Colorado? I hate that state with a passion because most people from Colorado that I have met are self absorbed pricks who think the universe revolves around Colorado!

It is amazing to behold the way this little circle jerk twists reality like that lame ass Donutz has done. 

Killclimbz is about the dumbest thing on the planet too. How is Blake 1979 being "homophobic" by actually celebrating and promoting his gayness?????? Dumb fuck doesn't even know what homophobia even is.

The things you see are real and the forum regulars have drank the kool aid. I fought it non stop and tried to ban BA who is a full blown psychopath, by the way. I've met the guy and rode part of the day with him. Got away from him ASAP as I saw the mental instability as did my friends riding with me that day.

As for Killclimbz, he's a 250 pound wannabe who loves to toot his own horn about being some back country god. He's a poser! He tours an abandoned ski are a quarter mile from the highway and walks his dog. Dude spends way more time on the Internet in about 10 forums than he does actually snowboarding. I wouldn't rely on him in the back country; he is too damn stupid!

This forum is turning to shit faster than I could have imagined when I nuked my account. Neversummer won't have a thing to do with it after the way I was treated."

**admin note. This "email" was completely made up by sick-pow. These are not snowolf's words. SP has been removed from the forum for this. KC**

**My original post about this is here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/93649-moderator-discussion-21.html*


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

This is all very helpful to the bettering of the forum... :sarcasm:

And if anyone has an issue with my objectification of women, they can address me personally. I have yet to get one PM about it. Actually the only ones I've had have been positive (from women)... So. If anyone has a problem with me, get in touch with me and we can debate it! 

:edit Just an FYI to all members of the forum. If you have a problem with any of my posts. DON'T HESITATE TO USE THE REPORT POST BUTTON. It is the yellow exclamation mark below my post count. I'm sure if the admins get complaints about me they'll address it with me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Yawn*

you missed it, all this TLDR ranting was done and you guys missed it.

edited for reading cuz i'm retarded

but seriously its yawnfest, being curbed now because nobody wants to relive it.

that quoted shit from SW just makes him look bad.

lameness.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know why, but this thread reminds me of this Family Guy clip:






That's some dangerous rhetoric Sick-Pow. lol


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> you missed it, all this TLDR ranting was done and you guys missed it.
> 
> edited for reading cuz i'm retarded
> 
> but seriously its yawnfest, being curbed now because nobody wants to relive it.


nice edit. I know you like to throw punches too, and of course that is threatened just bringing up a simple critique.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

No one cares, we like hot women, or men... but hey good job missing the point.

But.

The point is, you do it purposely so threads get locked. It is spamming and mods do nothing and only are supporting the abusive, off topic behavior.

Snowolf was a shitty mod too, but we put up with it because he made fair judgement calls for the most part. 

This shit now, is.....well, almost abusive and might be just plain enabling abuse. Some 16 year old kid is going to fuck shit up I imagine, at some point, and it will be unforeseen and unexpected. Some crazy sicko will fall through the cracks, and cause some major shit.



poutanen said:


> This is all very helpful to the bettering of the forum... :sarcasm:
> 
> And if anyone has an issue with my objectification of women, they can address me personally. I have yet to get one PM about it. Actually the only ones I've had have been positive (from women)... So. If anyone has a problem with me, get in touch with me and we can debate it!
> 
> :edit Just an FYI to all members of the forum. If you have a problem with any of my posts. DON'T HESITATE TO USE THE REPORT POST BUTTON. It is the yellow exclamation mark below my post count. I'm sure if the admins get complaints about me they'll address it with me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> nice edit. I know you like to throw punches too, and of course that is threatened just bringing up a simple critique.


welll you're kind of having a fit about something that we all want to get past and we all were here to deal with it and you werent, so having us all relive it for you is kind of annoying.

I'm not sure the point you're trying to make by quoting SW, are you reminding us of him at his worst? or do you expect his critiques of BA and Kill and Donutz to be met with understanding as if we are all gonna suddenly not enjoy this community with these guys which we obviously do.

What are u doing here?

Just criticizing the mods?

Things have been getting shut down around here as soon as they get heated, it has been pretty good and impersonal. Who cares if a bunch of inflammatory non snowboarding shit gets locked because people wanna turn this into their own web drama (not saying you)?

Also things are not getting locked because of the pictures. Things are getting locked as soon as people start saying nasty personal shit (unless its directed at DCsnow, jetfalcon, etc). The yoga pics was a community response to just spam at spammers and dumbasses.

I know that the situation that went down was alot more real and personal for a small number of people, and dragging them through it now because you feel righteous about it on the internet 6 months later, is a little fucked up. Maybe I'm misreading your intentions.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

So a moderator says nasty personal shit ( to me), nothing is deleted, the "record" still stands and somehow we should just move on? 

I don't care really, but it is not just 2 members being abused by you guys, which actually made me care.



snowklinger said:


> welll you're kind of having a fit about something that we all want to get past and we all were here to deal with it and you werent, so having us all relive it for you is kind of annoying.
> 
> I'm not sure the point you're trying to make by quoting SW, are you reminding us of him at his worst? or do you expect his critiques of BA and Kill and Donutz to be met with understanding as if we are all gonna suddenly not enjoy this community with these guys which we obviously do.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> So a moderator says nasty personal shit ( to me), nothing is deleted, the "record" still stands and somehow we should just move on?
> 
> I don't care really, but it is not just 2 members being abused by you guys, which actually made me care.


sorry I have no idea which bone you are picking at this point, and I'm not trying to start shit with you either.

nothing ever gets deleted unless you delete it. not sure what expectations you are having about that.

what abuse?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

This forum has never been about constructive conversation unless we are talking tech. That is pretty much the only time things are constructive. 


The rest of it is just jokes, flames, rants and/or yoga pants.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I guess that is the point. Nothing IS deleted or put back on track. Threads are derailed one way or another and it is mass chaos.

I guess that was my problem with SW too. He was such a good snowboarding spirit, no one really cared that his mod skills were like old school nukes. Now it has moved onto carpet bombing I guess.

I skateboarded today and saw some snow. I made a few different threads lately and know my place here.



snowklinger said:


> sorry I have no idea which bone you are picking at this point, and I'm not trying to start shit with you either.
> 
> nothing ever gets deleted unless you delete it. not sure what expectations you are having about that.
> 
> what abuse?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

binarypie said:


> This forum has never been about constructive conversation unless we are talking tech. That is pretty much the only time things are constructive.
> 
> 
> The rest of it is just jokes, flames, rants and/or yoga pants.


Even in tech, people flip the fuck out on each other. Trolling is one thing, for funnies, but full on abusive 6th grade schoolyard tactics to people younger or less educated is ridiculous.

Flaming is one thing, but it crosses the line way too often.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*oh no he dint!!!!!!!!*

You need to ask your kids how to calm down when they are showing you how to use search function.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> You need to ask your kids how to calm down.


T

Calm down and children? Rhetoric might be serious to you, but it just is a discussion to me. 

Making it personal is low and sick and the type of trolling that crosses the line. I imagine you will die a slow, painful death with that type of karma projection.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just suggesting that you take a chill pill, nobody is abusing you. Suggesting that you learn to interwebs from a child is funny, but not abusive. 

Nor was what I said.

I don't wanna die a slow and painful death, but I'm counting on one anyway.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You guys play stupid when the arrow is pointed at you. I can account for multiple attacks on many members and have many threads to prove it. Even before I joined. Thanks for suggesting to research by the way. 

Shit talking between each other is acceptable in all aspects of life but attacking unfamiliar new to the scene members or guest is uncalled for. I talk mad shit between friends I know and we understand each other. But if I was to bad mouth someone I don't know, well I should expect an offended and pissed off reaction. 

There is no limitations on particular members involved in trashing new members. You guys are too comfortable with your status and have lost general respect you'd otherwise have if in the streets.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> I'm just suggesting that you take a chill pill, nobody is abusing you. Suggesting that you learn to interwebs from a child is funny, but not abusive.
> 
> Nor was what I said.
> 
> I don't wanna die a slow and painful death, but I'm counting on one anyway.


How do you know I have a child? because someone might know that, but i never offered that info to them IS abusive and stalking.


Looking back on many of your posts, you are part of the problem here. Suggesting "people go and die", "play on the interstate", "surprised they were even born", it is personal.

I knew you would not get it, that is your M.O.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*the internet is stalking you*



Sick-Pow said:


> How do you know I have a child? because someone might know that, but i never offered that info to them IS abusive and stalking.
> 
> 
> Looking back on many of your posts, you are part of the problem here. Suggesting "people go and die", "play on the interstate", "surprised they were even born", it is personal.
> ...


you're paranoid.

dcsnow is on the receiving end of all of those quotes, and he loves the attention. 

my MO to real topics is real. My MO to people who are here to fuck around is to use bad language and humor.

nobody cares about your kids, if you're so scared of the internet, get off it. 

I'd be alot more worried about facebook if I were you (seriously)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Get over it sickpow you whining biatch lol.

Ignore list is awesome, highly recommended.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> you're paranoid.
> 
> dcsnow is on the receiving end of all of those quotes, and he loves the attention.
> 
> ...



He loves the attention? You are, 42, 43 years old? Not one instance of encouragement or compassion?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> He loves the attention? You are, 42, 43 years old? Not one instance of encouragement or compassion?


i'm not 40 yet, that's ageism! and STALKING!.. bad...inaccurate stalking!

I protest! Abuse!!

Have you read the kids posts (really like all of em)? I'm pretty sure that he and I share a sense of humor that you my friend, do not.

If this helps:

_Dear DCsnow, I love you and your ilk. Please continue telling us funny stories and make a new topic about every thought in your precious head.

Sincerely, Snowklinger_

I mean seriously the humor the kid has brought has been golden, I think we can all agree, but to not ask "omg were you dropped as a child" is only prudent and human!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> He loves the attention? You are, 42, 43 years old? Not one instance of encouragement or compassion?


DCsnow has received plenty of constructive and respectful guidance. He just does not get it - or chooses to ignore it.
And on what basis do you suggest that s/he needs compassion?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

<------- is my avatar still ok? Damn right it is!!!! DDs bitches.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

binarypie said:


> This forum has never been about constructive conversation unless we are talking tech. That is pretty much the only time things are constructive.
> 
> 
> The rest of it is just jokes, flames, rants and/or yoga pants.


I agree with this statement. I am relatively new (less than a year), but I think the forum is fun, helpful, and pretty entertaining. When people ask tech questions (despite the answer already being out there most of the time), others are willing to offer helpful advice. Yes, sometimes a yoga pants pic or asshole comment gets thrown in, but most of the time if the thread is helpful. As for the rest of the threads...well come on it's a forum. I have buddies who do/read the same thing on other forums.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

It's weird that somebody would take that comment, on the Internet and made by somebody they don't know personally, as anything other than rhetoric. He probably DIDN'T know you have a kid/kids. And I doubt he cares.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, it is a damned if we do damned if we don't scenario. We can be alpinezone, but I really don't want to police a forum like that. No one is "forced" to be here and most people are not forced to leave. 

Sp, I apologize if you took offense to the kid thing. I wasn't insulting your child, in fact I think he/she has it more together than you do. 

No I am not going to edit posts to keep a thread on "track". We'll just be right back here with the same complaints, probably from you. Threads generally get locked and sent adrift when they run far off the tracks. 

There are a few things that probably can stand to change. Should be easy enough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude! I hate the idea of posting something here and making an enemy of ANY of the long time veteran members here! (...whether I like them personally or not!) It's not why I come here! But at the risk of doing just that, Paranoia doesn't even begin to describe your reaction to an offhand comment!!!

It's NOT like Kilz posted pics of your kid(s) and spelled out their daily itinerary for every pedophile on the interwebz????! It was a jab, sure, but you were already poking and attacking him! (...with vulgarity and personal attacks, I might add that HE did NOT return in kind!!) He simply pointed out that _"A Child"_, (Your child, if you had any!) could probably use the search function to find what you were going on and on about! You reaction went WAY overboard on that! No doubt those are unresolved personal issues you have! 

You seemed to have missed a LOT more than just the SW drama!!!! In the last 6-7 months or so there has been a ridiculously annoying surge of Spammers, Trolls, and just plain ol dipshits around here! DCsnow is just the latest, in a fairly recent line including but not limited to Jetfalcon, Nasa, M2n, Blake, BM etc.!

Say what you will about the Mods, (...seriously tho? You stir all this shit back up again over a Mod _you yourself_ refer to as "a Shitty Mod?" wtf?) But at least you did start a separate thread to air your butt hurt over it! :thumbsup: 

I ask a serious question here to you and _any_ others it applies to,..
If you don't like sarcasm, trash talk, dirty jokes, etc? _WHY_ are you sticking around???????? Just so you can point out how morally superior you are to the rest of us?? And you wunder at our attitude and response towards That??? Go talk snowboarding in Church then!!! :blink: :dunno:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

:storm: ccasion14:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

if you have kids, and are on this forum. dont talk about your kids because burton avenger will tell them to jump in front of a truck and start to search the web for "brutal truck shotgun sucking incident in small ski town:.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:huh: What _further_ evidence do you need that this little Butt Weasel Troll just got _EXACTLY_ what he was looking for???

Compassion? ........my fat, pimply, hairy red _*ASS*_ is more deserving of compassion than _this_ twit!!!!!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> When I started the Neversummer design team, BA led the attack against me after years of being the most helpful and friendly member of the forum.


I would like to point out here that during the time this whole NS design team was going on, BA was in Denver for SIA and the NS design team went to shit well before BA got thrown into the mix, which only even happened in the first place because people were trying to blame him for ruining it while he was at SIA. What ruined the NS design team was poor planning and execution.

Also Chomps, M2M really isn't that bad and I think you are giving him way more shit then he deserves. DC seems to be taking it in strides so thats good.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CAN YOU GUYS ALL STOP FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOME STUPID HIGHSCHOOL GIRL SHIT THAT WENT ON LIKE 10 YEARS AGO?

Jesus effing christ!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Casual said:


> CAN YOU GUYS ALL STOP FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOME STUPID HIGHSCHOOL GIRL SHIT THAT WENT ON LIKE 10 YEARS AGO?
> 
> Jesus effing christ!


+100 yes sir


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

can some admin please clean this up? i understand that people are mad or angry because i fucking post stuff but its not shit post. i dont like how all the vetteran members think they are the shit -- they are the ones that make threads closed... not me. i mean does ba really have to tell me to commit suicide? does chomps really have to insult my mother and father? i know its not serious, and i know they dont mean it, but fucking seriously?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

If I can add my $0.02, I don’t consider myself a veteran to this place but I do enjoy it. I come here for 1) the tech advice and 2) the laughs. No offense to JetFlacon or DCsnow but they add a certain spice to this place that I enjoy. I’m actually coming around the DC a little bit more now that I can see he has tough skin.

That being said, this place is rife with negativity. I’m over it at this point because I’ve “found my place” but for the couple years I’ve been here, I think I can count on one hand the number of constructive, useful disagreements I’ve seen. I’m generalizing a bit here but from what I’ve seen, if someone doesn’t agree with either your advice/opinion/whatever there is a very, very good chance you will be flamed. And not in a constructive way - the scales are immediately tipped to name-calling and profanity. It’s really 3rd grade recess bullying. Don’t get me wrong, some posts deserve to be flamed (I remember a certain someone listing like 10 different board recommendations with nothing else added on to any of them - how do you recommend 10 pieces of similar gear with no comparison or description between any of them!?)  this is the type of thing that is flame-on.

This is a harsh forum. I am a part of two other forums (activities outside of snowboarding that I’m passionate about) and have poked my head into a number of other communities, and all are wayyy more forgiving than this place.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't read the comments yet but I don't think it's cool that you put Snowolf on blast by posting his message to you here on the forum, whether you agree with him or not. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Also Chomps, M2M really isn't that bad and I think you are giving him way more shit then he deserves. DC seems to be taking it in strides so thats good.


+1
Chomps, dude, what's with all the over the top hostility?
Not like you brother.
M2M was a bit hard to take at first, but he's settled down and is trying to be reasonable. Adjust the goggles for a clearer view buddy.

DCSnow is still in the noob "full of excitement" stage and still a bit difficult to take imo. But I think he'll, um, mature - hopefully.:dunno:

I'll add that we also don't have to pile on vehemently to a post when someone joins just to sell something or conduct a survey.
First action should be to point them to the forum rules for such things (not everyone is aware of these).
If they ignore it, then hell yes, abuse away!

But it reflects poorly on the snowboarding community(or at least this forum) if a noob gets abused from the start imo, and word is likely to spread to not join the forum.
I don't think we want that.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> If I can add my $0.02, I don’t consider myself a veteran to this place but I do enjoy it. I come here for 1) the tech advice and 2) the laughs. No offense to JetFlacon or DCsnow but they add a certain spice to this place that I enjoy. I’m actually coming around the DC a little bit more now that I can see he has tough skin.
> 
> That being said, this place is rife with negativity. I’m over it at this point because I’ve “found my place” but for the couple years I’ve been here, I think I can count on one hand the number of constructive, useful disagreements I’ve seen. I’m generalizing a bit here but from what I’ve seen, if someone doesn’t agree with either your advice/opinion/whatever there is a very, very good chance you will be flamed. And not in a constructive way - the scales are immediately tipped to name-calling and profanity. It’s really 3rd grade recess bullying. Don’t get me wrong, some posts deserve to be flamed (I remember a certain someone listing like 10 different board recommendations with nothing else added on to any of them - how do you recommend 10 pieces of similar gear with no comparison or description between any of them!?)  this is the type of thing that is flame-on.
> 
> This is a harsh forum. I am a part of two other forums (activities outside of snowboarding that I’m passionate about) and have poked my head into a number of other communities, and all are wayyy more forgiving than this place.


thank you for your 2 cents. i appreciate your input.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> +1
> Chomps, dude, what's with all the over the top hostility?
> Not like you brother.
> M2M was a bit hard to take at first, but he's settled down and is trying to be reasonable. Adjust the goggles for a clearer view buddy.
> ...


thank you for your input. this community definitely needs to be more constructive.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ......Also Chomps, M2M really isn't that bad and I think you are giving him way more shit then he deserves. DC seems to be taking it in strides so thats good.





GreyDragon said:


> +1
> Chomps, dude, what's with all the over the top hostility?
> Not like you brother.
> M2M was a bit hard to take at first, but he's settled down and is trying to be reasonable. Adjust the goggles for a clearer view buddy....


I appreciate the points both of you are making! (...and your right! It's _NOT_ typically like me! I prefer to laugh & joke! Even if you don't care for my brand of humor!) I will dial back the hostility here for clarification! 

M2M has been on my ignore list, so after his first few days of posts, (...in which *he* personally attacked me, Kilz, and several others, after we tried to get him the 411 on BA's typical brand of welcome and to not be too offended by it!) So to tell the truth, I really have _NO_ idea what kind of member he's become!

_BUT_,.. almost every time I've see him quoted, It seems he's _STILL_ whining about those first posting encounters! So still no luv for him, but I ignored it! Now, The Whole SW/NS thing caught me very off guard back when it first happened! I was really afraid it was going to rip this forum apart and end something that I truly enjoyed being a part of!!! I was glad, (...not that SW was gone or anything!) but glad that the forum survived and got back to some sense of what it was! 

After that got stirred up again and THEN seeing m2m jump on _that_ mess as a way to try to make it about *him* again?? That _REALLY_ pissed me off! Prior to that, (...and aside from the DC ban poll jab at him, I was just _FINE_ leaving him on ignore!)

Based on the ubiquitous number of posts he was making, I presumed that he had succeeded in gaining some acceptance from other members around here, which was good for him! *"I"* wasn't interested in anything he had to say, but I don't run the world so,.. I kept him on ignore & went about my business! After the whole Blake & BM mess he instigated, I put him on ignore and did _JUST THAT!_ I ignored his ass! No harm no foul!!

This mess just sucked me back in! :dunno: I should have ignored it, but I'm not crazy about hypocrites or drama queens! Pushes my own personal buttons I guess! Mia Culpa!!! :dunno:




GreyDragon said:


> DCSnow is still in the noob "full of excitement" stage and still a bit difficult to take imo. But I think he'll, um, mature - hopefully.:dunno:


I've discussed _him_ with others here who have said pretty much the same thing, I just Don't believe he _IS_ a kid! I think he's more of a "Stealth" troll! Can't explain it, just a feeling I have! (...maybe he's JF in disguise?) :dunno: LOL!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Like every place on the internet one has to filter out the shit to find the gold. There is just too much content going about for the mods to possibly do it for you, as a member on any forum you gotta decide what & who is important to you and take or share what you can and dont take shit too personally.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fwiw,.. You can go back as far as you like with my posts and prior to my finally flipping out about the BS with Just Flatulent, (jet flacon) I _NEVER_ engaged in _ANY_ personal attacks or abuse towards anyone here! (....whether I liked them personally or not!) Just a lot of good natured joking and sarcasm!

Prior to getting involved in the discussions here, I was somewhat of a Forum cherry. I wasn't aware that assholes like that, Trolls who drop into forums for _no other reason_ than to stir up shit even existed! _That_ was completely new to me! 

....and since abusing them didn't work! _They were here for just that sort of attention!_ Ignoring them however and posting pics of hot chicks? That did seem to work!!!! People calmed down with the agro attitude and started to laugh! Subsequently the Trolls lost interest when they were no longer the center of attention! 

I will also add that the whole m2m, blake, bm mess came pretty much on the heels of the whole JF, Nasa thing and I will admit, I was pretty raw and not inclined to be too forgiving of additional bullshit! :dunno: 
If m2m wishes to add me to his ignore list, I will continue to keep him on mine & we can both go about pursuing our separate interests here! I have no problem with that! I never expected to like or be liked by everybody! (...or anybody?)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On the subject of moderation of the forum, you can have one of three different modes:

1) Usenet mode, where ANYTHING goes. Some of you are probably too young to have used usenet in its unfiltered form, but let's just say this: BA's posts are rainbows and bunnies compared to what went on there.

2) tech forums like stack-overflow, where NOTHING is allowed but technical QA on the subject of the thread. Even slightly off-topic technical comments get you slapped. They are very useful for finding out how to regenerate textures when your Device Context gets destroyed, but "community"? Not so much.

3) Somewhere in the middle. This is a huge spectrum between 1 and 2. Trying to draw a line at some particular point and say THIS IS RIGHT AND ALL OTHERS ARE WRONG is just silly. So sick-pow feels that our particular line in the sand is wrong and would prefer a different one. Fine, he's entitled to his opinion. He has 3 choices: Leave, put up with it, or try to change it. He's chosen 3 (I think). Also fine. But he's chosen to try to do it by calling everyone names. Presumable we'll suddenly feel a sense of shame and fall all over ourselves to appease him by adjusting things. Hm, no I don't think so. Sorry, that kind of manipulation may work on bad sitcoms, but in the real world we can kind of see it coming.

The level of oversight (or lack thereof) that we've chosen is intrinsically neither better nor worse than some other point on the spectrum. But it IS one that seems to be acceptable to most of the members most of the time, while not requiring the mods to take this on as a full-time job (you DO understand I do this during coffee breaks and such, right?). If we started getting a lot of members complaining (as opposed to a few members complaining a lot) we'd adjust things.

Meanwhile, has anyone noticed how a few calm words to chomps has had more effect than a bunch of out-of-control ranting? Hm, could there be a lesson there?

And DC, I don't know if you've noticed, but you're getting ragged on less these days than you were before. Of course you're also not posting as much weird shit as you were even recently. Hm, another lesson?

Why don't you ask Snow Owl (formerly tylerkat) about it? (Sorry to pick on you, dude). He was initially a bit of a PITA with bizarre comments about everyone not being "evolved" when he started, but after some "blunt feedback" he adjusted his behaviour and is now one of those horrible senior members some of you seem to think are "out to get" the rest of you. Hm, yet another lesson?

Look, in real life if you walked up to a group of people and started spewing garbage, you'd get told to go away (so to speak). Why does everyone seem to think they're immune when on the net? Yes, we take things from people we know that we wouldn't accept from strangers. Big duh! Yes, we can laugh off insults from someone we know and whose opinion we trust. Again, duh! Wanna be treated like someone whose opinion matters? Earn it! Want to become part of the community? Then go through the same steps you would in real life to try to fit in. Don't like the tone and don't want to fit in? Then go find another forum more to your liking.

Jesus H on a crutch, this is not rocket science.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First off we need to kick this off properly. YOGA PANTS!












Sick-Pow said:


> The last thread locked as a perfect example, the mods lock/destroy threads, but do not do anything to moderate. All the pics of hot chicks, then gay pics and a Mod abusing members with family personal attacks? Seriously, WTF?
> 
> Why not remove the off topic and abusive shit? Basically you reward people for being abusive, now that thread is permanent because you locked it.
> 
> ...


I would like to point out the one logical post in this about the NSDT.



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I would like to point out here that during the time this whole NS design team was going on, BA was in Denver for SIA and the NS design team went to shit well before BA got thrown into the mix, which only even happened in the first place because people were trying to blame him for ruining it while he was at SIA. What ruined the NS design team was poor planning and execution.


When this all went to shit I was in the middle of round 2 of a charity boxing match. Lets drop the emotion here and use some logic. If I am in the midst of taking a punch to the face how was I able to destroy it? Seems this is the one key element people forget. 

For what it's worth I have every correspondence I shared with SW about this. I actually came back from SIA saw everyone shitting on him and sent him some messages of encouragement and told him to get the boots cause the shit was getting deep. Somehow in Scotts infinite wisdom he decided that a scapegoat was needed, I got thrown under the bus. End of story there, dude wanted to end that relationship that's his choice I'm a big boy and don't give a fuck. Little headache for me but nothing serious as the guys ulterior motives came into play. 

Now here's a little history lesson on Scott (SW) for all the new comers. I and many others have seen multiple incarnations of him from snowboard.com snowboardaddicts.com here and a few other sites. The guy has always been a bit emotionally unstable and seems to have his highs and lows. He threatened to run me and my girlfriend over with his big rig, we lived in WA also at the time and were riding Hood a little bit. So that threat could very magically have happened, would it? I doubt it as he's a bit weak to go through with something like that. 

While on various forums he would have melt downs like this if things didn't go his way, it wasn't conducive to his image, it caused butt-hurt. etc. etc. 

In life there are two types of people. The look at me's and the look at you's. The look at me's need to be the center of attention and crave it. The Internet becomes that catalyst that gives them what they seek. Scott is very much a look at me person and he was utilizing the NSDT and being a Moderator here to get his emotional needs met. 

While I can't necessarily prove it I do believe that he still lurks around here and goads people into doing his bidding or for whatever need he wants. That's fine like I mentioned before "ulterior motives". He's a 45 year old man with issues that seem to be more prevalent than the rest of our issues.

Snowboarding was something he latched on to as an outlet to gain attention via being an instructor, being a non certified guide on the Internet, moderator, ect. etc. I get it he needed to be part of a clique and this was it, but he also needed to be seen and heard. Fine I get that as well, but his 7 years of experience isn't what some of the people on here's 20 plus years is. That is seen by those of us in the know and not by the new riders/members. 




Sick-Pow said:


> So a moderator says nasty personal shit ( to me), nothing is deleted, the "record" still stands and somehow we should just move on?
> 
> I don't care really, but it is not just 2 members being abused by you guys, which actually made me care.


Just to help the cause can we please get an example of this "nasty personal shit"? 



Sick-Pow said:


> I guess that is the point. Nothing IS deleted or put back on track. Threads are derailed one way or another and it is mass chaos.
> 
> I guess that was my problem with SW too. He was such a good snowboarding spirit, no one really cared that his mod skills were like old school nukes. Now it has moved onto carpet bombing I guess.
> 
> I skateboarded today and saw some snow. I made a few different threads lately and know my place here.


It's the Internet things will change course, run their course, die a slow and painful death, or be abruptly killed. It's been that way since the 90's and forums/chats were popular. Just have to roll with the punches.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Now I'm upset I had to break this up into 2 posts. 



Sick-Pow said:


> Even in tech, people flip the fuck out on each other. Trolling is one thing, for funnies, but full on abusive 6th grade schoolyard tactics to people younger or less educated is ridiculous.
> 
> Flaming is one thing, but it crosses the line way too often.


You have to realize that there is a wide variety of people that ride here. You have industry vets, shop kids, tech junkies, new riders, gear snobs, etc. etc. Tech gets a little serious and people drool over it a lot. After all it's a seasonal thing. Let it run its course, for the most part if person A shits on person B in "My Skatebanana is the bestest" it typically doesn't carry over to "My Never Summer is better than your Chinese made snowboard". 

Trolling is trolling everyone deals with it differently. Some people can handle it other people can't. 



Mystery2many said:


> You guys play stupid when the arrow is pointed at you. I can account for multiple attacks on many members and have many threads to prove it. Even before I joined. Thanks for suggesting to research by the way.
> 
> Shit talking between each other is acceptable in all aspects of life but attacking unfamiliar new to the scene members or guest is uncalled for. I talk mad shit between friends I know and we understand each other. But if I was to bad mouth someone I don't know, well I should expect an offended and pissed off reaction.
> 
> There is no limitations on particular members involved in trashing new members. You guys are too comfortable with your status and have lost general respect you'd otherwise have if in the streets.


I'm going to say this again so maybe the point isn't lost on you as others have said it before. If you say something idiotic and get called out for it don't take it personal, take it as a lesson in "fuck I guess I shouldn't have said that". Sure the delivery might not be the way you wanted it, but you know what it's like the time I got let go from a job where I showed up after being on vacation for a week and the door was padlocked with an IRS notification. I didn't want to find out that way but I had to deal with it. Get the point?

Also the passive aggressive BS you pull? Let it go man it's the Internet you for some reason take shit a little too personal. One thread to the next is something new. Roll with it. Wealth of knowledge and gold in here also a lot of shit that you want to put your boots on for. 



Sick-Pow said:


> He loves the attention? You are, 42, 43 years old? Not one instance of encouragement or compassion?


Since this is in reference to DC. If we coddle every child out there (if he is in fact a child) we breed a generation of fucked up kids. Why do you think kids today are so twisted? It's a highly debatable topic that I'm sure we can go at length into. 


Here's the one thing I don't understand. People that weren't involved who keep wanting to dig this shit up? Why? Do you have some higher calling saying to you "Dig it up and we shall overcome?" Or is someone asking you to? 

Also why do the people digging it up keep asking for others to search it out? Are you too lazy to do it yourself? It's clearly there except for the stuff SW nuked on his slash and burn exit. 

My .02 cents. In other news snow in the forecast tonight in Colorado. A state I live in but don't feel is the best place on earth.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

For those who thought BA was just an insult-generating Finite State Machine... :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, I had to re-read some of this and realize that posts that were originally put on the forum we regurgitated word for word by our former admin to Sick Pow? 

That really bums me out.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> and a Mod abusing members with family personal attacks? Seriously, WTF?


Seriously? Care to provide specifics? Like a quote, for instance?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> can some admin please clean this up? i understand that people are mad or angry because i fucking post stuff but its not shit post. i dont like how all the vetteran members think they are the shit -- they are the ones that make threads closed... not me. i mean does ba really have to tell me to commit suicide? does chomps really have to insult my mother and father? i know its not serious, and i know they dont mean it, but fucking seriously?


Honestly, you need to stfu. Aside from being green as fuck, You are further proving the OP right. You do nothing more than cause unnecessary issues among members. as is represented by chomps response. And that's the OPs point in case. Instead of moderating your problematic child ass, we are told to accept and ignore you. It's retarded. 

The OP has a point. The arguments seem to come from a defensive response. Cognitive dissonance. Google that shit. There really is no argument to the OPs point. It's a universal truth. There needs to be more respect towards members and threads. Arguing out of opinion is fucking irrelevant. The fact an issue exists means SOMETHING is out of line and at least needs some consideration. 

Shit does need to be handled a little better. It's definitely different this season compared to the last year and a half.

I'm not pointing fingers at any admin as I have no experience with the personal attacks, rather this is a general observation. We all need a check, myself included


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowOwl said:


> Shit does need to be handled a little better. It's definitely different this season compared to the last year and a half.


The tone changes between on- and off-season. The tone also changes with different members. When MPD and Monkeyspunk were regulars, the tone was different. When snowolf was the single biggest poster, the tone was different. When we had a politics forum, the tone was WAY different. :laugh:

But if you're referring to BA et al, no. I joined this forum in spring 2010 and immediately got into a brawl with BA over stomp pads. Turns out I'm a vagina, a bleeding vagina, a whiny vagina, etc etc etc. Not much has changed in that area.

And the thread was eventually shut down by snowolf. So moderation hasn't really changed either.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Then again I want to point out if this were the silverfish longboarding forums, you'd be fucking crying and these complaints would make you look like the biggest flap of a side tit ever. Crying about intetwebz is a joke, but when there's a standard that is supposed to be upheld while it's not, expect posts such as this. As the great and mighty urinal at Bear says Respect is earned, not given. Seems this forum has slightly forgotten that.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> The tone changes between on- and off-season. The tone also changes with different members. When MPD and Monkeyspunk were regulars, the tone was different. When snowolf was the single biggest poster, the tone was different. When we had a politics forum, the tone was WAY different. :laugh:
> 
> But if you're referring to BA et al, no. I joined this forum in spring 2010 and immediately got into a brawl with BA over stomp pads. Turns out I'm a vagina, a bleeding vagina, a whiny vagina, etc etc etc. Not much has changed in that area.
> 
> And the thread was eventually shut down by snowolf. So moderation hasn't really changed either.


Nah, I get that. Just seems the general attitude from all members, mods included, has become a bit lackadaisical


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Let me try to share my perspective tho it's not of interest to some. 

When I have an issue with my land cruiser I google the vehicle year model and problem. Within the first few hits a land cruiser forum pops up and I do extensive research to get a better grasp of the problem. Now same goes for literally any questions I have on any topic. And for years I have used this forum to get a better understanding of the gear I was interested in before I bought it. So my point is thousands upon thousands of people google snowboard related issues that bring them to this site. It's more then a damn community, you/we have a higher responsibility to the entire snowboarding community to push it in the right direction. And I personally don't think we should do it by trashing each other and telling others to go kill themselves. I damn sure am not saying we should all be perfect angels and use proper English but I think we can use a little edicit and I'm just say a little. If you tell one of your friends on her to go kill themselves that is obvious sarcasm between the two but when you trash someone new and attack them without first befriending them it sends bad vibes thru our beloved sport. 

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say. Don't baby sit newbs but give them a chance. Be hard on them but don't destroy them. 

Since I've joined this site I have gained slim serious knowledge and filled many gaps between my skill level and my understanding of the sport. And I am thankful to all who have helped or contributed. Yes even BA!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooo I'm also at a loss how ShredLife wasn't included in the rant


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowOwl said:


> Ooo I'm also at a loss how ShredLife wasn't included in the rant


He bribed the moderators to remove all mention of him.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He blew the moderators to remove all mention of him.


Fixed that for you.

Also, what kinda retard even starts a thread like this? Must be going to LDS meetings too often now.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

lol @ people bitching and complaining over something so trivial. The lack of snow is really getting to some of you.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

M2m, I get what you're saying. And just as an aside (please don't take this as patronizing, although it probably sounds that way) but the tone of your last post was considerably different from previous ones that got you flamed. For want of a better word, it was more "objective".

Aaaaaaaaaaaaanyway, the problem at one level may be whether or not we let BA (and Shred if he fails to pay up) continue to call people vaginas. But at a different level, the problem is how do we police it and how much? It isn't really a constitutional free speech issue (since that doesn't apply on a privately-owned website), more like a defacto free speech and policing issue. The question being where do you stop, and how do you enforce? I can tell you right now that I don't read anywhere near all the posts -- just the ones that interest me. So right away you're looking at uneven enforcement. Just haunt one of the subforums that the mods don't frequent and you can say what you want.

I'm a member of stack-exchange and skatercafe, both of which maintain a tighter control than we do. And honestly, I _only_ go to stack-exchange for information, and I no longer frequent skatercafe at all. I'll be the first to admit that's just personal preference -- obviously they have a lot of people who like it there, since they're still in business.

And BTW, I tried tightening things down back earlier this year, just after the NS flap. Out-and-out threatened BA and Shred with banning. To their credit, they did tone it down, but the number of posts on the forum also dropped considerably. For better or worse, this forum appears to mostly appeal to people who like a little more freedom to run off at the mouth, and are willing to put up with same. That's not good or bad, it just _is_.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I like this place it has been the same as the day I joined. Plus I have learned new words like Whoremongler and I BA to thank for that (THANK YOU):dizzy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> ....Crying about intetwebz is a joke, but when there's a standard that is supposed to be upheld while it's not, expect posts such as this. As the great and mighty urinal at Bear says Respect is earned, not given. Seems this forum has slightly forgotten that.



*JEEBUZ H. F'ING CHRIST!!*

(...not trying to single out or pick on SnowOwl, your just the latest one to mention the "Standards!")

Exactly _WHAT_ "standards" is EVERYONE referring to? The ones in the Forum *RULES???
*The ones that *CLEARLY* state,....

If you are a Troll,..

If you are a Spammer,..

If you are a Numb Fuck Crybaby Social Retard,....

*YOU WILL HAVE YOUR BUTT ASS RAPED AND HANDED TOO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You mean *those* standards??? Seems to me we lived up to them _PERFECTLY_!


....Earned respect???? You seem to suggest that _WE_ need to _EARN_ the respect of the Noob? _NO! _*NO WAY!* You essentially walk in to _MY_ house, if you disrespect _MY_ rules, bitch and whine and cry about how wrong My rules are and what an asshole I am??? THEN _DEMAND_ that I treat *YOU* with respect*?????* AND THAT I NEED TO _EARN_ *YOUR* RESPECT IN _MY OWN HOUSE????_ NOT JUST NO! BUT, FUCK NO!!!!

I you were to take _that_ attitude with me while actually _IN_ my home???? *You'd be carried out on a stretcher!!!* Here we just berate & belittle you!!!! Get over it!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Not sure if I spelled that right I can't spell for shit will someone go back and find out how to spell it for me I am lazey.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Argo said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Also, what kinda retard even starts a thread like this? Must be going to LDS meetings too often now.


Curious what that has to do with anything?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I like this place it has been the same as the day I joined. Plus I have learned new words like Whoremongler and I BA to thank for that (THANK YOU):dizzy:


I can safely say I've never used the term whoremongler. I have created gnargoyle, snow carnie, and stuff like that. Mongloid might be in there but that's definitely not one I created.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

So ahh.... Yoga pants time?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

This thread is not ready for yoga pants yet. This is an very interesting debate between very influential members. I'm kind of impressed honestly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ekb18c said:


> So ahh.... Yoga pants time?


Go back a page or two there are Yoga pants.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I like this place it has been the same as the day I joined. Plus I have learned new words like Whoremongler and I BA to thank for that (THANK YOU):dizzy:


I learned gnargoyle and mountain troll (being used outside of its normal "Troll Hunter" context) from BA.



BurtonAvenger said:


> I can safely say I've never used the term whoremongler. I have created gnargoyle, snow carnie, and stuff like that. Mongloid might be in there but that's definitely not one I created.


See?

On another note, I think if all new members just pretend to be women and replace their shitty avatar pics with ones of attractive ladies, they will immediately be greeted with open arms. Case in point --> the russian chika who just joined. She could have written non-sensical, club fingered posts and no one would have minded.

Have DC make the same post and everyone would have told him his pictures suck and he probably just took them from a google image search.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Soooo.....group hug???? Dibs on Chomps....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


>


Empty yoga pants.........not cool......not cool at all!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can safely say I've never used the term whoremongler. I have created gnargoyle, snow carnie, and stuff like that. Mongloid might be in there but that's definitely not one I created.


Fuck grargoyle was the one were the fuck did I get whoremongler from...or did I make a new word :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> So ahh.... Yoga pants time?


Ahhh, uhhhhm, No! We've been respectfully asked to tone that down. Now if your masculinity is not threatened by it, you could maybe post some "TAsteful" beefcake pics for the ladies! :thumbsup: (...by tasteful I mean no "Junk" shots of course!) :laugh:

Btw! I like "Whoremongler!" Funny!


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Soooo.....group hug???? Dibs on Chomps....


I can't believe that after reading through all the drama, arguing, insulting, and haranguing (look it up) over the past few days, that the above quote is what will send me running from this forum in terror.mg:

If it does happen though, I'm happy to welcome Belka with open arms...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I can't believe that after reading through all the drama, arguing, insulting, and haranguing (look it up) over the past few days, that the above quote is what will send me running from this forum in terror.mg:


OMG!!!!! :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::bowdown:

*THANK YOU!!!* Sincerely, I mean it!!!! Those two posts have done more to pull me up out of this angry funk than anything else posted in weeks!!!!!

God _DAMN_, that was funny! Rotflmao!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

tdn said:


>


I'm not seeing the yoga pants in this one.:icon_scratch:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry guys. That one was a little bit over the top. Though I will say "Damn". This is what SP wanted me to start doing anyway right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Curious what that has to do with anything?


Maybe nothing, maybe everything....

God dang, missed the edited pic. Freaking work getting in the way again :thumbsdown:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Argo said:


> God dang, missed the edited pic. Freaking work getting in the way again :thumbsdown:


Me too damnit....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry guys. That one was a little bit over the top. Though I will say "Damn". This is what SP wanted me to start doing anyway right?


Agreed, that was over the top.
You've got my support to censor it.

But can we now get it posted to poutanen's VIP lounge thread?? It's allowed there right?
That was one sweet, over the top, photo.:yahoo:


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry guys. That one was a little bit over the top. Though I will say "Damn". This is what SP wanted me to start doing anyway right?


No worries, I figured I was pushing it with that one!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Agreed, that was over the top.
> You've got my support to censor it.
> 
> But can we now get it posted to poutanen's VIP lounge thread?? It's allowed there right?
> That was one sweet, over the top, photo.:yahoo:


You can always give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> That was one sweet, over the top, photo.:yahoo:


Somebody could PM me... I've been meaning to start a SFW thread in the lounge there. Tasteful of course! :yahoo:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Donutz said:


> And BTW, I tried tightening things down back earlier this year, just after the NS flap. Out-and-out threatened BA and Shred with banning. To their credit, they did tone it down, but the number of posts on the forum also dropped considerably. For better or worse, this forum appears to mostly appeal to people who like a little more freedom to run off at the mouth, and are willing to put up with same. That's not good or bad, it just _is_.


shock factor !!! the majority of lurkers are tuning in to what BA gonna say next.

from an outsiders perspective lots of other blokes here are golden (etm, pout, cr0, jed, timmy, nivek, hktdr) and a few others worth reading, some are trolls eating up bandwith, while some others are full blown retards... the rest of us just occasionally drop in sort thru the bullshit that interest us and fit something in the middle of all the chaos if we get a chance...

you got yourself a hard nut to crack !! good fucking luck


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

tdn said:


>


At first I was like dammm, then I was like crap I'm at work.  

I did manage to see the said image for a quick second, hope no one was looking at my screens.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

My 2c to the past (felt) 50 pages


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh god I see it now. Six pack abs ripping up flame threads.

It's only fair I guess...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Btw, love the Avatar neni. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Luv u 2 sweety! Xoxoxo! Funny shit from a guy with the handle "Deviant!" Lol!!!


Ok, since I'm sick as hell and bored, I'm going to reply to this. First of all, the name Deviant is short for Deviant Art. It's a website where I host and sell photographs under my real name. It's brought me a ton of opportunities that I wouldn't have had otherwise. I knew someday, someone would get the wrong idea and in fact at some point I may change the name again, as it's not the name I started with on the forums.



> M2n is a whiny bitchy moralizing fuck and most here know it! Kilz never told anyone to STFU! I did! Whiny bitch is diggin his dick in on a subject that was dead and over 8-9 months before he showed up telling everyone here how to act! He knows NOTHING about the circumstances that percipitated that row!
> 
> He's just using it to make his whiny point about what dicks we are! Fuck him!
> 
> ...


What I don't understand, is you've made multiple posts regarding blocking him. If he pisses you off so much, and you'd be happier not pissed off, don't unblock him. You're either looking for something to go off about, or you can't help the morbid curiosity of what he (might) be saying.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Oh god I see it now. Six pack abs ripping up flame threads.
> 
> It's only fair I guess...


Lol! Yup! Either tubby clowns like me will be shamed and demoralized into bailing out of said Flame threads when confronted with such examples of virility, _*or*_ those with _closet_ issues will drop out as well! :laugh: either way, I see those threads dissolving sooner with the beefcake pics posted than with the yoga pants! 

Hmnnnn, maybe we were starting shit just to get the hot chicks posted in the first place??!!!  



killclimbz said:


> Btw, love the Avatar neni. :thumbsup:


+1!!!! Definitely!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

The main problem with this forum IS that everyone takes it too serious and doesn't smoke enough pot. Legalize it already. That is all!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> The main problem with this forum IS that everyone takes it too serious and doesn't smoke enough pot. Legalize it already. That is all!


Blunt nuts! Where you been?!? Those are the most logical words that you've typed on this forum. Everybody so serious!!!

Hey any idea if there's a good medibud Dr. in our neck of the woods? Gotta get me a 'script for my chronic headaches...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> My 2c to the past (felt) 50 pages


Oh, finally someone with enough sense.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Hey all, yes no snow has made for slow times.

I guess all my trolling worked, 10 pages in 24 hours.....in September.......always looking for an opportunity to say....Punk'd?

Entertainment can't be trolling if admitted as such.....right?

Looking forward to talking about Probe depth with Killz, and hearing Shredlife say 240CM probes suck and in general how much better camber is than rocker.....you guys are "killing it".


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You werent trolling you were genuinely butt hurt.
It was good though cause now everyone knows to pretty much ignore you from now on.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> At first I was like dammm, then I was like crap I'm at work.
> 
> I did manage to see the said image for a quick second, hope no one was looking at my screens.


Shit, sorry about that.

Although there was no "privates" showing (for anyone wondering) it was definitely provocative. 

It won't happen again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

tdn said:


> Shit, sorry about that.
> 
> Although there was no "privates" showing (for anyone wondering) it was definitely provocative.
> 
> It won't happen again.


Man, if that pic only was the worst thing. I think I have put this one together and if I am correct I don't think anyone is going to cry about the end result. That is just rude and underhanded.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the morning 10 page read guys. It kind of died down towards the end though.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The censored photo still isn't in the VIP lounge. Jerks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Hey all, yes no snow has made for slow times.
> 
> I guess all my trolling worked, 10 pages in 24 hours.....in September.......always looking for an opportunity to say....Punk'd?
> 
> ...


WTF?? BiPolar Much????? You know they have Med's for that Now?!!! :huh:



ETM said:


> You werent trolling you were genuinely butt hurt.
> It was good though cause now everyone knows to pretty much ignore you from now on.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BA's clearly living in fantasy land. The NS hidden threads were leaked when he was getting his head punched in, but once he resurfaced he went full on Jihad to take the NSDT down. If only Scott had posted his private diatriabe before going nuclear people would know the real story. 

Scott took the crying and criticism from everyone else a little too personally. Not being allowed to share his side of the story probably sealed the deal for him. But if he did say any of the things Sick-Pow claims, I'd be shocked, and pretty disappointed. 

Killz and Donutz are handling shit here just fine. We're a forum of serious snowboarders. If you're new or naive and draw a lot of attention to yourself you deserve what you get. 

Sick-Pow, I get that you missed the whole NS, Snowolf, BA fiasco but that shit's old and tired. NSDT wasn't really a great idea, Scott was overly sensitive, and BA was a dick. Your standard SBF bullshit. 

And Killz, I want to see that pic.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

my smilies responses to members on this forum:

BA: :wavetowel2: "i fucking give up"

Nivek: :icon_scratch: "bi polar in my opinion"

KillClimbz: :bowdown: "only because our moderator"

poutanten: ccasion14: "yeah"

mystery2many: :3tens: "bestie"

more to come... sort of busy right now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> my smilies responses to members on this forum:



Yours: 

Mine:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

neni said:


> Yours:
> 
> Mine:


hahahahaha neni.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Extremo said:


> BA's clearly living in fantasy land. The NS hidden threads were leaked when he was getting his head punched in, *but once he resurfaced he went full on Jihad to take the NSDT down.* If only Scott had posted his private diatriabe before going nuclear people would know the real story.
> 
> Scott took the crying and criticism from everyone else a little too personally. Not being allowed to share his side of the story probably sealed the deal for him. *But if he did say any of the things Sick-Pow claims, I'd be shocked, and pretty disappointed.*


That isn't exactly accurate. The "emperor has no clothes" voices re the NSDT thread included me, ETM, binarypie, and others I can't recall at the moment. BA came in towards the end after it was already in question/debate/threats to ban or gtfo in effect a la Scott. Seemed as though BA was actually trying to help a friend until said friend went further off the deep end (threat of lawyers etc).

As for what Sick-Pow posted earlier, it reads a bit like Scott's voice, so I wouldn't be surprised.

Regardless, what went down is not a relevant topic anymore. By THIS resurfacing, it looks a bit like Scott is lobbying to come back with vendetta. Which if true, does not reflect well. It dilutes why we're all here in the first place. Snowboarding.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> my smilies responses to members on this forum:
> 
> BA: :wavetowel2: "i fucking give up"
> 
> ...


Aside from the OPs withdrawal from his own point, my point with you still remains the same.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> my smilies responses to members on this forum:
> 
> BA: :wavetowel2: "i fucking give up"
> 
> ...


I'm curious why you think Nivek is bi-polar?
Seems very helpful imo.
I just wish he liked Mervin boards.:laugh:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm curious why you think Nivek is bi-polar?
> Seems very helpful imo.
> I just wish he liked Mervin boards.:laugh:


idk in my opinion nivek can be really helpful sometimes, then other times he can be a complete mind boggling a-hole.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Aside from the OPs withdrawal from his own point, my point with you still remains the same.


you sir should go outside.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> you sir should go outside.


See what I mean? Instead of addressing a point directly aimed at you, you choose the trollish response that we are specifically saying needs to be cut back down on some. The fact that you take offense to Niveks subjective attitude towards any topic then call him helpful when it benefits you just proves your arrogance. In all reality, your immaturity doesn't really bother me, but this is a case in point with the lack of respect you have, especially considering the fact you have multiple members complaining about you simultaneously. Obviously there's conflict that includes you, maybe you should fixing it instead


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

SnowOwl said:


> See what I mean? Instead of addressing a point directly aimed at you, you choose the trollish response that we are specifically saying needs to be cut back down on some. The fact that you take offense to Niveks subjective attitude towards any topic then call him helpful when it benefits you just proves your arrogance. In all reality, your immaturity doesn't really bother me, but this is a case in point with the lack of respect you have, especially considering the fact you have multiple members complaining about you simultaneously. Obviously there's conflict that includes you, maybe you should fixing it instead







I don't actually think your response was gay but with your chang avatar I kinda had too.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I don't actually think your response was gay but with your chang avatar I kinda had too.


:thumbsup: that was awesome. Made me laugh out loud at work. Bookmarking that.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

SnowOwl said:


> :thumbsup: that was awesome. Made me laugh out loud at work. Bookmarking that.


Yea I stumbled upon that months ago and been waiting for a good time to use it, this seemed as good as any hah.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> See what I mean? Instead of addressing a point directly aimed at you, you choose the trollish response that we are specifically saying needs to be cut back down on some. The fact that you take offense to Niveks subjective attitude towards any topic then call him helpful when it benefits you just proves your arrogance. In all reality, your immaturity doesn't really bother me, but this is a case in point with the lack of respect you have, especially considering the fact you have multiple members complaining about you simultaneously. Obviously there's conflict that includes you, maybe you should fixing it instead


ok i feel entitled to respond to you in a trollish manner, but i am deciding not to...





^does that count as trolling?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> ok i feel entitled to respond to you in a trollish manner, but i am deciding not to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout you share some pics of your girl in yoga pants(if she exists) then we MIGHT accept you.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Yea I stumbled upon that months ago and been waiting for a good time to use it, this seemed as good as any hah.


Ha it was perfect


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> How bout you share some pics of your girl in yoga pants(if she exists) then we MIGHT accept you.


close enough to yoga pants: and fuck you by the way:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

moar for your viewing pleasure


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

:coolpics: :yahoo::blink::bowdown::eusa_clap:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> close enough to yoga pants: and fuck you by the way:


Man the standard for cheerleaders really fell to the gutter since I was in HS.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Man the standard for cheerleaders really fell to the gutter since I was in HS.




:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> :coolpics: :yahoo::blink::bowdown::eusa_clap:


roflmao...got your own fan club...do ya


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Man the standard for cheerleaders really fell to the gutter since I was in HS.


except for my bed cheeerleader.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Man the standard for cheerleaders really fell to the gutter since I was in HS.


yea but the things you can get them to do to your car these days.....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I feel like Pouta - I mean I feel like the pedobear now..



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Man the standard for cheerleaders really fell to the gutter since I was in HS.





snowklinger said:


> yea but the things you can get them to do to your car these days.....


:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea but the things you can get them to do to your car these days.....


who knew that coochie-juice was a substitute for armor-all?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> close enough to yoga pants: and fuck you by the way:


oh god, here we go again....


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> oh god, here we go again....


sab: on a side note, I'm looking forward to seeing those red zeroes in your sig have numbers in them...how's the recovery going?

on Topic: fuck you DC


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> sab: on a side note, I'm looking forward to seeing those red zeroes in your sig have numbers in them...how's the recovery going?
> 
> on Topic: fuck you DC


Doing good man! I got fat(ter) though so I gotta fix that shiat but otherwise I've got my season passes and I'm ready to go :yahoo:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

DCsnow said:


> except for my bed cheeerleader.


Hoe about some ebrake pics.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Hoe about some ebrake pics.


Seriously a picture of the happy Cavalier is in order....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Seriously a picture of the happy Cavalier is in order....


He had to junk the car due to the damage.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

this thread has officially been closed by KillClimbz


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

oh really...u wish, a moderator moderating the moderator thread...it has actually been in some posts, an enlightening discussion, thanks to folks who can self moderate.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nah, lets keep it open and let DCsnow make more friends!

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

lets start again guys. in fact we already have. Hello guys!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

why is everyone tallking about parkingg brakes? is everyones car not working?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

talk about owning a thread !! he'll reach legendary status at this rate...the turbo boost seems to kick in whenever SnowOwl or Chomps throws a pussyfit !!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> talk about owning a thread !! he'll reach legendary status at this rate...the turbo boost seems to kick in whenever SnowOwl or Chomps throws a pussyfit !!


snowowl, ba, chomps, nivek, argo, etc. 

all the old men...

and yes a pussyfuss not a pussyfit. trust me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> lets start again guys. in fact we already have. Hello guys!





DCsnow said:


> snowowl, ba, chomps, nivek, argo, etc.
> 
> all the old men...
> 
> and yes a pussyfuss not a pussyfit. trust me.



Preserved 7 minutes
:eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I just realized I'm arguing...sorta...with a 12 y/o. Goodness I'm disappointed with myself


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well...

I have no idea what all this is about, don't care what all this is about...

BUT it is funny that people get so irritated by the inter web...

While all this was going on, i was on a shopping trip in the UK...

And i picked my new board up...

And on that note, i'll go back to not caring and read something interesting instead...!!!

On a little side note, we actually used to have a tv show called "Why Don't You", which this made me think of...

It starts at 45 seconds and would be funny if updated to the internet...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Internetz is serious bizness.

Fo realz yall.

Sent from my PM23300 using Board Express


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deviant said:


> What I don't understand, is you've made multiple posts regarding blocking him. If he pisses you off so much, and you'd be happier not pissed off, don't unblock him. You're either looking for something to go off about, or you can't help the morbid curiosity of what he (might) be saying.


Honestly, I think HALF the trouble with these threads is NOBODY reads them thru before commenting!!!! (...we already have seen that researching anything is out of the question!) :dunno:

Since I'm just sitting waiting to start work I'll risk of just pissing u off, and answer that directly,

If you had _read_ my post rather than just my STFU comment to u kno hoo, you would have read that I have NEVER unblocked him after puting him on ignore. People keep Quoting him, which btw, I was also ignoring. Wasn't until I read another members comments about him tying *his* drama up into the NSDT mess that I went back to see what he wrote!

Yes! It pissed me off! Yes! I wasted my time getting agro and weighing in on what I consider a Hopeless case. As for WTFAI to tell anyone to STFU?? I'll tell u!

Im one of several ppl that tried to help m2m out at first. Tried to help him get past being butthurt over BA, as many here have been, (...his butthurt intro to BA, began by m2m taking a rather stupid and SELF ADMITTEDLY stubborn stand in defense of a Spammer of all things!!). After trying to help & reel him in, he just got all whiny, pissy, douche nozzle, and started personal attack on myself and a few others. Tried a few more times, couple other DN's got involved and made things worse, I called him a bunch off names & finally wrote him off!


Now, I will repeat what you may have missed me saying earlier, he seems to have made some friends here since! I have been informed (...in this thread and elsewhere!) he's not quite such a "pill" anymore!

THAT's Great!!! Good for him! I hope he has come around. But It's difficult for me to believe he's changed all that much in light of what he tried to do with the digging in the NS mess in this thread, but still, OK! Good on him if he has! I don't need everybody, or anybody for that matter to dislike him! I for one, am not interested in anything he has to say! You are welcome to make him you bff for all I care. I don't need to! If that makes me a douche? So be it! You might feel differently if it had been YOU, he diss'd! 

I already said, he's welcome to put Me on ignore, I'll keep him on mine! No harm, no Foul! We go about our business! That seems fair and reasonable to me. 

As for your other comments, I haven't posted ANYTHING depicting women in anything that you can't see watching an hour of network tv on any given night!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Honestly, I think HALF the trouble with these threads is NOBODY reads them thru before commenting!!!! (...we already have seen that researching anything is out of the question!) :dunno:
> 
> Since I'm just sitting waiting to start work I'll risk of just pissing u off, and answer that directly,
> 
> ...


You can't read this but I will clarify it one more time. I took your advise into consideration the first time but you started calling me names and being very disrespectful and I don't play that shit. I love to horse around but I do not take kindly to harassment. Also it was none of your business, the beef I got myself into was between the people involved not you. You always like to chim in with some dumb irrelevant crap to feel apart of something. You throw around judgemnts and names as if its in anyway helpful or relevant to the situation. 
I will not block you because I'm a grown man and that's some childish ass shit. 
You say butt hurt like its your favorite word yet who is the one that is getting all bent out of shape and have overly elevated emotions.

Let that shit go. DAMN

Oh and someone quote this so he has no choice but to read it. Hahahaha


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Let that shit go. DAMN
> 
> Oh and someone quote this so he has no choice but to read it. Hahahaha


 Guys this is getting old.....but I am still reading it.:dizzy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Allz I knowz iz........... I saw the CENSORED pic......and it was glorious! The way her back was arched.......the blonde hair.........the fact that she wore nada from the waist down. I need a tissue.......


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Allz I knowz iz........... I saw the CENSORED pic......and it was glorious! The way her back was arched.......the blonde hair.........the fact that she wore nada from the waist down. I need a tissue.......


Can we get a repost already?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Allz I knowz iz........... I saw the CENSORED pic......and it was glorious! The way her back was arched.......the blonde hair.........the fact that she wore nada from the waist down. I need a tissue.......


Yup, me too. It's in the VIP lounge.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm no VIP............but I feel special!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Guys this is getting old.....but I am still reading it.:dizzy:


Well TMX!!! You *had* to quote the douche nozzle! 

As for m2n's quoted comment? NOW *THAT's* the pot calling the kettle black!
If you recall dumb ass, THAT was MY repeated advice to your whiny ass way back when!
AS HARD AS IT MAY B FOR U TO FATHOM. The above post WAS NOT DIRECTED AT OR EVEN MEANT FOR YOU!!!!!! Despite this and other threads over the last two months,....
You aren't the be all, end all, center of attention!

I was responding to another members comments to ME! YOU were only tangential to the post! I don't give a flying E-brake fuck in a toyota what u think or want! (....where's the middle finger smiley when u need one!) :dunno:

If I needed any further proof that you are a TOTALLY self absorbed, little butt weasel, that was it! (....well, that and DCBlow claiming u as his "Bestie!"). Butt buddy's forever, eh? 

Go ahead guys!!! Quote him some more! :laugh: I got an hour before my rig is loaded! Come on,... _LETS DANCE!!!!!! _


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Why are people still bringing up snowolf? I thought we moved beyond that disaster. :dizzy:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

This feels like scam to generate VIP membership sales just so we can gain access to [email protected] that is free elsewhere on the interwebz........ Well done. ccasion14:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well TMX!!! You *had* to quote the douche nozzle!
> 
> As for m2n's quoted comment? NOW *THAT's* the pot calling the kettle black!
> If you recall dumb ass, THAT was MY repeated advice to your whiny ass way back when!
> ...


If you got another hour to waste why don't you spend it yanking on that perverted old dead dick of yours because we all know you aren't using it for anything else. I don't want attention and never have but your too big of a pussy to deal with shit first hand. 
Dance? Wouldn't you break a hip?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

And as for DC. He says some ridiculous shit but it's much more enjoyable and entertaining then the lame shit you write. BFF baby


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Honestly, I think HALF the trouble with these threads is NOBODY reads them thru before commenting!!!! (...we already have seen that researching anything is out of the question!) :dunno:


I read it through, I may not post much in the off-season but I read the threads here more than what I post.



> Since I'm just sitting waiting to start work I'll risk of just pissing u off, and answer that directly,
> 
> If you had _read_ my post rather than just my STFU comment to u kno hoo, you would have read that I have NEVER unblocked him after puting him on ignore. People keep Quoting him, which btw, I was also ignoring. Wasn't until I read another members comments about him tying *his* drama up into the NSDT mess that I went back to see what he wrote!
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying, and no you're not pissing me off I only think it's time to let it go (and has been time). I saw everything that went down back then although I didn't join into the discussion. The thing is, I'm seeing him as not what he was in the previous threads. Sure, a lot of people have made a bad initial impression on the forums, and many left, but the guy has been a lot more reasonable lately and it's time for (both of) you to shake hands put the past in the past. Maybe I'm being chill about it because I have the worst head cold in the history of mankind, but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

So anyways, ordered a new jacket and Proto last night... With the new board people are going to expect me to be good. Uh oh. 

Honestly I can't remember ever being flamed on here. A little common sense goes a long way....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> So anyways, ordered a new jacket and Proto last night... With the new board people are going to expect me to be good. Uh oh.
> 
> Honestly I can't remember ever being flamed on here. A little common sense goes a long way....


:blink:
Was that a challenge?  :laugh::eusa_clap:
If it was, I'll see what I can come up with? 

[edit]
Oh MAN!!! We really better get some snow soon! :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Well TMX!!! You *had* to quote the douche nozzle!
> 
> As for m2n's quoted comment? NOW *THAT's* the pot calling the kettle black!
> If you recall dumb ass, THAT was MY repeated advice to your whiny ass way back when!
> ...


The way you write posts is super annoying. It's almost as if a 13 year old girl is typing out your posts, what with all the smiley faces, exclamation marks, capital letters, and random other shit all over the page.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> The way you write posts is super annoying. *It's almost as if a 13 year old girl is typing out your posts, *what with all the smiley faces, exclamation marks, capital letters, and random other shit all over the page.


OhFUCK!!!!!! My secrets out!!!!!

Sorry! Learned how to post in a pedophile chat room! 
Xoxoxo!


[edit]
I was t aware that forum posts needed to b done in the format of a Masters Thesis!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Deviant said:


> it's time for (both of) you to shake hands put the past in the past. Maybe I'm being chill about it because I have the worst head cold in the history of mankind, but you get what I'm saying.


I'm down with that. 

Oh and having that head cold right before the season starts might prevent you from getting sick again and posibly ruining a trip to the mountain. Hopeful thinking I guess.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm down with that.
> 
> Oh and having that head cold right before the season starts might prevent you from getting sick again and posibly ruining a trip to the mountain. Hopeful thinking I guess.


Been thinking about that. Was sick like 2 weeks ago for all of 10 hours, next day was totally fine. Guess it wasn't totally out of my system. At least my boss at work comes over to my desk less now :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> It's almost as if a 13 year old girl is typing out your posts, what with all the smiley faces, exclamation marks, capital letters, and random other shit all over the page.


bless your pea pickin' little heart chomps but that shit right there is qft.

don't stop, you fuckin freak.:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> Yup, me too. It's in the VIP lounge.


Yes, yes it is. I've always been a fan of big booty'd women.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> Was that a challenge?  :laugh::eusa_clap:
> If it was, I'll see what I can come up with?
> 
> ...


Give me your best shot. Wait, let me try to give you some inspiration.



"hay guys wanting to know what board i should buy ive been snowboarding once also im really good did some backside airs want something to match my red oakley outfit."


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> The way you write posts is super annoying. It's almost as if a 13 year old girl is typing out your posts, what with all the smiley faces, exclamation marks, capital letters, and random other shit all over the page.


+1 and as SK said.

Chomps: Please understand that you are also one of the more annoying posters on here. Granted, not as bad as DCsnow - but still just barely sufferable at times. This forum would be a better place if you toned it down a bit...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

[sigh]
Now I know how my wife feels after a long day in kindergarten. :dizzy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Donutz. I have an idea for a thread I've been thinking about for awhile now. Might help save some threads from being destroyed and make your job easier. But I'm pretty new to this and am not sure it's appropriate. If I start it will you let me know if it's ok or just delete it. Maybe modify it to work better. 

?????


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

seriouscat said:


> This feels like scam to generate VIP membership sales just so we can gain access to [email protected] that is free elsewhere on the interwebz........ Well done. ccasion14:


haha

I posted the pic to remind every about the important things in life. If it just so happens to create revenue for the site then that's just a bonus.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> [sigh]
> Now I know how my wife feels after a long day in kindergarten. :dizzy:


Wow. You really are a creeper. Your wife is like 5 years old? You meet her at the ice cream shop? Lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Wow. You really are a creeper. Your wife is like 5 years old? You meet her at the ice cream shop? Lol


Thats his 6th wife. She doesn't have to actually live at his house till she turns 18.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

It's funny Cuz I remember making fun of chomps about his Smileys before


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> And as for DC. He says some ridiculous shit but it's much more enjoyable and entertaining then the lame shit you write. BFF baby


lets try anal tonight.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> lets try anal tonight.


Dude. Come on. Your not making it easy.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

What is this thread about again?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Dude. Come on. Your not making it easy.


Thats what lube is for.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

seriouscat said:


> This feels like scam to generate VIP membership sales just so we can gain access to [email protected] that is free elsewhere on the interwebz........ Well done. ccasion14:


Theres a nude yoga thread too. Who needs yoga pants.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Well, there is a market open for a another snowboarding forum. I got a PM asking about any alternatives to here and Easy Loungin.....there are none (people don't spend that much time on the internet), which is why this place has so many issues.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> Well, there is a market open for a another snowboarding forum. I got a PM asking about any alternatives to here and Easy Loungin.....there are none (people don't spend that much time on the internet), which is why this place has so many issues.


Here's your guide. Get in where you fit in. YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

buggravy said:


> Here's your guide. Get in where you fit in. YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997


Hilarious.....i dont agree with everything, but funny is funny.
YoBeat on Snowboardingforum.....
"Got a stupid question? Then you need a stupid answer and snowboardingforum.com is your joint. Engage in thrilling discussions about why girls don’t use the forum, camber and other shit that nerds like to discuss. Maybe you’ll learn something, but probably not."


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> YoBeat on Snowboardingforum.....
> "Got a stupid question? Then you need a stupid answer and snowboardingforum.com is your joint. Engage in thrilling discussions about why girls don’t use the forum, camber and other shit that nerds like to discuss. Maybe you’ll learn something, but probably not."


This is actually fairly accurate these days. :blink: Winter needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

wow, i sure missed a fuckton of drama..damn it. i would've had alot of fun with this. ill have to stick around during the off season from now on so I know who to flame and stuff..bummer.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> If you got another hour to waste why don't you spend it yanking on that perverted old dead dick of yours because we all know you aren't using it for anything else. I don't want attention and never have but your too big of a pussy to deal with shit first hand.
> Dance? Wouldn't you break a hip?





Mystery2many said:


> And as for DC. He says some ridiculous shit but it's much more enjoyable and entertaining then the lame shit you write. BFF baby


There ya go!! Finally pulled your touchy feely, PC, wadded up little panties out of your vag, and strapped on a pair of testicles! Admittedly boy sized! ...really? _BFF_ crybaby? Strapped on pair not big enough to allow you to actually write out Big Fat Fucking Baby? Hey, at least for once you took a real shot at me! Way to go!! 

It's the closest thing to respect for you I've felt since your first few posts! (...not that you or anyone else does or should give a rats ass who & what I respect of course!) But there it is anyway!

Yes, I unblocked him here long enough to take a look and see if I could see the "changes" some of you have been claiming about him. Aside from the above attempt at a flame, can't say I'm all that impressed!

You guys accept him into the fold if you like! That's your privilege and prerogative! But mark my words,.. This PC, touchy feely, "why can't we all just get along" holier than thou, self appointed keeper of public morals and standards, is the same guy who wants to dictate what you can & can't read, watch, say, and enjoy! As evidenced in the following quoted post, (only one of his latest of several suggesting how, _He_ knows how to make this place better and get all us interwebz heathens to set a better example for all!)



Mystery2many said:


> Donutz. I have an idea for a thread I've been thinking about for awhile now. Might help save some threads from being destroyed and make your job easier. But I'm pretty new to this and am not sure it's appropriate. If I start it will you let me know if it's ok or just delete it. Maybe modify it to work better.
> ?????


BA, Shred, Snowklinger, ETM, Timmy, et al, (look it up!) I'm certain you will all truly appreciate and enjoy the kindler, gentler, PC version of SBF m2m has envisioned for you! Me? I always liked the smart assed, sarcastic attitude around here! (Even when it was at my expense!)

I am definitely not interested in _his_ far less interesting or entertaining version of what SBF _should/could_ be! (Not to mention, once they become bored or banned and we lose some of the worst offenders as he calls them, we will probably enjoy a less informative SBF as well! 
Good luck with that!



Now, on to the next issue,.. (Formatting kept at a minimum for your reading pleasure!)



Alkasquawlik said:


> The way you write posts is super annoying. It's almost as if a 13 year old girl is typing out your posts, what with all the smiley faces, exclamation marks, capital letters, and random other shit all over the page.





hktrdr said:


> +1 and as SK said.
> Chomps: Please understand that you are also one of the more annoying posters on here. Granted, not as bad as DCsnow - but still just barely sufferable at times. This forum would be a better place if you toned it down a bit...





SnowOwl said:


> It's funny Cuz I remember making fun of chomps about his Smileys before


*sigh* as for this? I thought it was understood that it was played for laughs! I know for a fact even the guys I just quoted as well as more than a few others have posted a thumbs up from time to time in response to one of my cracks! 

But,.. There have been other opinions posted on my so called style and humor, (or lack thereof!) Some laughing with me, a few laughing at me! Maybe more than a few judging by these comments! Regardless, I took them all in stride and just ran with what I thought was a pretty funny inside joke among good (and admittedly some not so good) friends! I would go and look them up for you, but I'm too lazy & frankly way too fed up to go looking! 

So! Here is *MY* final word on _that_ subject,...








additionally,









*This* is the version of SBF "I" prefer!








Finally, Here's a little something for DCsnow and m2m!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What I think is funny is that the same people who complain about the degree of nastiness in this forum are often the nastier examples of humanity when they get going. And often they think they're being quite reasonable. I remember Bill Maxwell, after calling everyone in sight every name he could think of, characterized himself as "calmly critiquing" people and being "unjustifiably attacked".

Just as a general statement (not aiming at anyone specific), consider the possibility that your posts might not be the icons of rationality and coolness that you perceive them to be. And if we started tightening down on behavior, you might be quite surprised to find yourself on the wrong side of one of those tightenings.

Personally I'd far rather get into a shouting match with someone like BA or Shred who make no pretense at all about what they're doing than have to put up with some passive-aggressive "I'm just trying to be helpful" yap who disguises his/her digs as advice and acts all surprised at a beligerant response.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

not that I have anything to do with this, but I couldn't agree more Donutz.

Also, are so many people really _new_ to the internet? I would say that when joining or participating in an online forum, you are quietly acknowledging that you are putting your words out there for the world to see and react to, and inherently, you are going to have people who don't like what you have to say, and in the same vain, you won't like what they have to say. It is your option to ignore or respond, and it is also your option to make useful or beligerant posts. Internet trolls will ALWAYS be around because the computer provides a safe haven for you to sit and mock, flame, troll without any real repercussions. In general, you need to have a thicker skin and remember that the person talking shit to you more than likely has more issues than you'd ever know what to do with and their sad excuse for an existence is being translated directly into their posts. Ignore the douchebags or have fun with them at their expense. It's so simple.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Thats what lube is for.


Lol. Touché that was pretty damn funny.


And donutz east side. Very good point.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Theres a nude yoga thread too. Who needs yoga pants.


+1!!! Gotta add more to that thread...



Sick-Pow said:


> Well, there is a market open for a another snowboarding forum. I got a PM asking about any alternatives to here and Easy Loungin.....there are none (people don't spend that much time on the internet), which is why this place has so many issues.


It's a free market... Let them go...



Donutz said:


> Just as a general statement (not aiming at anyone specific), consider the possibility that your posts might not be the icons of rationality and coolness that you perceive them to be. And if we started tightening down on behavior, you might be quite surprised to find yourself on the wrong side of one of those tightenings.


Crap! And here I thought everybody liked me!?! On another note... I saw westjet has cheap Calgary to Vancouver flights on now... Might have to come try your version of "powder" again! :yahoo:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

what a shit show


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

East§ide said:


> wow, i sure missed a fuckton of drama..damn it. i would've had alot of fun with this. ill have to stick around during the off season from now on so I know who to flame and stuff..bummer.


As long as you do not start another crybaby threat about Union :huh:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> what a shit show


+1. I was thinking the same thing. The snow needs to hurry the fuck up...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> As long as you do not start another crybaby threat about Union :huh:


You always have the option of skipping what I have to say . Not my fault their product was garbage:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

You say there are no women on this forum, but by the amount of bitching and PMSing in this thread, wouldn't surprise me that 80% of you have hairy vaginas. 

Ps. And I want .gif avatars!!


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to enjoy this place.

LOL.

What, with the Jerry Springer meets Bridezilla vibe it's got going on, how could I not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's what I got out of this thread:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

AIRider said:


> Ps. And I want .gif avatars!!


Someone already has one. Can't remember which member...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Here's what I got out of this thread:


goddammitsomuch I just snorted my drink lol


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My thoughts on this thread


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^:eusa_clap:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Dude. Come on. Your not making it easy.


sorry. im out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> sorry. im out.


don't threaten us with a good time.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> don't threaten us with a good time.


But you got to admit he's funny in his own special way!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Here's what I got out of this thread:


That is f'n funny.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> But you got to admit he's funny in his own special way!


No.


10Char


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I emailed snowolf about this whole thing. sick-pow took it upon his self to speak using snowolf's voice in a malicious manner. He has been removed from the forum for this.

SW was a long standing member and helped out numerous people over the years. He chose to walk away. He deserves better treatment than this.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW.

I'm glad you cleared that up bro. :eusa_clap:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snap. 

that was my initial reaction on page 1.

+internets to you Kill.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

snowboarding is when yyou go down muntain right?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> ....sick-pow took it upon his self to speak using snowolf's voice in a malicious manner. He has been removed from the forum for this.


Oh? Well in that case and with regards to my previous posts,...









:blush:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I emailed snowolf about this whole thing. sick-pow took it upon his self to speak using snowolf's voice in a malicious manner. He has been removed from the forum for this.
> 
> SW was a long standing member and helped out numerous people over the years. He chose to walk away. He deserves better treatment than this.


glad you got things sorted, would have made even better discussion if you had not made the announcement. What better way than to deal with trolling than to lay down the silent ban hammer...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Floggings will be made public in ye towne square, as to make example of any ne'ysayers.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 10Char


Ok. So I know this is gonna be a stupid question but what does 10 chair mean? I have a good idea but I'd like to know where it derives from. I don't hear that kind of lingo around my area. Nah what I mean shawty


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Ok. So I know this is gonna be a stupid question but what does 10 chair mean? I have a good idea but I'd like to know where it derives from. I don't hear that kind of lingo around my area. Nah what I mean shawty


Forum requires 10 characters in order to post.

When someone posts something useless like "no" they have to fill out the rest of the characters, thus; 10char


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

cool

10char


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh. Lol I thought it was some kind of snowboarding lift chair lingo. Thanks man


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter, 

You are an egg.




You only get laid once.

It takes you 4 minutes to get hard, and only 2 minutes to get soft. 

You share your box with 11 other guys.

The only chick that ever sat on your face was your mother.

Fuckin' come at me!
Throw your best shit at me.
Let's get this fixed right here and now so we are no equal footing.
KillClimbz stay out of this shit it's personal, stinking braking personal


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter,
> 
> You are an egg.
> 
> ...


I thought this was a riddle and was excited, then at the end I saw you were just being dumb.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DCsnow said:


> Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter,
> 
> You are an egg.
> 
> ...


:WTF:

Man, you are so god damn random. :icon_scratch:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter,
> 
> You are an egg.
> 
> ...


and this is why you should wear a helmet while snowboarding. avoid brain injury at all costs.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Bro Down! Stephen Sondheim vs Randy Marsh - YouTube


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter,
> 
> You are an egg.
> 
> ...




Really? 

I rest my case.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Really?
> 
> I rest my case.


I mean, the dude in that pic is pretty swoll...


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Really?
> 
> I rest my case.


why would you say you rest your case. we arent even in a court. i mean, why would you say that i rest my case? your not resting your case.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> Dear SnowOwl and BA and Chomps for that matter....
> 
> ....Throw your best shit at me.


Too Easy!








..speaking of "too easy!"






:eusa_clap:
Don't forget to always wear protection!







When the GF sits on _your_ face,..
Can you taste the Armor All?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Too Easy!
> View attachment 26433
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

for DC...please?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> for DC...please?


:laugh:

He's not _actually_ contrvening guidelines. They don't say anthing about being a nutter. Hell, we let MPD keep going for _years._


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

SnowOwl said:


> Really?
> 
> I rest my case.


Oh fuck, that just made my day.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Most people do whatever they want here to whomever they want.....
> 
> Drunk with power is an understatement......
> 
> ...



cocaine...it's a helluva drug. 










Colorado Tops In Cocaine Use | 5280


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mixie said:


> cocaine...it's a helluva drug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mixie...back in the game...how ru?....however this thread is a shitshow


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

mixie said:


>


Bullcrap. Ohio is the worst at left hand lane drivers.


Perhaps they are nerds, i don't know.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha..ha....check out Washington....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder where the cocaine stat comes from....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I wonder where the cocaine stat comes from....


BA Party Supplies Ltd.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

my sheep only goes baaahh


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

I spent $10 for this?

I'm still trying to decide if it was the best or worst $10 I've ever spent.

LOL.

It's unbelievable ...

I can't stop reading.

Now I'm contributing ....

I'm doomed.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, there's no way that map's right. Us Massholes are without a doubt the best drivers. Blinkers/turn signals are for pussies.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Grego said:


> I spent $10 for this?
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it was the best or worst $10 I've ever spent.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the Kool-Aid more worry about the anti-freeze aftertaste less


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grego said:


> I spent $10 for this?
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if it was the best or worst $10 I've ever spent.
> 
> ...










You will be assimilated....


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

areveruz said:


> Yeah, there's no way that map's right. Us Massholes are without a doubt the best drivers. Blinkers/turn signals are for pussies.


What the hells a turn signal?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Blinker fluid comes optional at CO car lots.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Hey Mixie...back in the game...how ru?....however this thread is a shitshow



I only read the first three posts...then zzzzz


oh yeah, June mountain is open this year...its ON!


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Someone fwd'd: me this thread promising a compilation of all the great Yoga pants pics?

Subscribed?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what the fuck is this bullshit


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> what the fuck is this bullshit


This is what happens to snowboarders in the off season.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> This is what happens to snowboarders in the off season.


This off season excuse is kind of a comfortable couch


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Couch or crutch? I think I like couch better.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Couch or crutch? I think I like couch better.


+1 :thumbsup:
....beats the hell out of summer TV re-runs! :eusa_clap:
Loungin' with the laptop, watching (participating in,) the shitshow! :laugh:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

tits.

10char


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

DCsnow said:


> tits.
> 
> 10char


I thought kids were in school at this time


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> I thought kids were in school at this time


i am son, ap government.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

posting shit while in class...hit by a car...shit is starting to make sense real fast now...just to clarify, where you dropped on your head too? You didn't actually start drinking chems under the sink like BA said right?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> posting shit while in class...hit by a car...shit is starting to make sense real fast now...just to clarify, where you dropped on your head too? You didn't actually start drinking chems under the sink like BA said right?


bleach for dinner only on saturdays.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

neni said:


> This off season excuse is kind of a comfortable couch


True, there's no real excuse for the crap that's gone on in this thread. I don't quite understand the allure of creating drama for drama's sake.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> True, there's no real excuse for the crap that's gone on in this thread. I don't quite understand the allure of creating drama for drama's sake.


TNT knows drama


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

so about Moderator Discussion.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> i am son, ap government.


Shouldn't that class be shut down right now?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The lack of proper English is pretty astonishing too.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

binarypie said:


> TNT nows drama


Wow thats funny, kinda takes away from the joke cause you misspelled knows but thats exactly my humor ha


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

tony10 said:


> Wow thats funny, kinda takes away from the joke cause you misspelled knows but thats exactly my humor ha


sorry  for the typo.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread.. it needs to end.


----------

